# Firelight Ranch - New Website - Nigerian Dwarf Breeders



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I finally got around to making a website for my little breeding operation. I am also getting out of grade Nigerians and into quality, registered stock. I already have a buckling and a doeling I am picking up soon, and two bred does who are due in May/June I am picking up this weekend. I'm sure I'll be selling most of their kids. I'll have photos as soon as they are home. I'm really happy about the lines all of these guys are coming from too. So, check out my site. Any critiques are great. I can't figure out how to change my little "logo" thing in the top right corner so it is more readable/looks better though. I'm still constructing the "kidding schedule" page.

http://firelight-ranch.webs.com

Anyways, I really want to get out there so people know about me, etc. I'll be showing my new buckling at the Megabucks Show in May.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Your website looks great! I am in the process of doing the same thing, getting myself out there. Lol hard to compete with Sweet Goats, but hey it's a building year for me and probably will be for a few years. 


Just keep at it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking great.....keep up the good work... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Very user friendly :thumb: and as you update it with photos and info., I'm sure if there's anything that doesn't feel comfy or right to you, you'll notice it.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It seems to me that breeders of registered Nigerians do almost all of their sales online...and through shows/connections. I'm glad it seems user friendly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice website. Did you do this through www.webs.com?

I'm in the process of getting a website together and that was who I went with. I'm glad to see that you can make a really nice website through them.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yup, I used Webs. I really like their site builder. Its super easy to use, although their layouts are limited. I'm sure you could tweak with it more if you know HTML, etc.


----------

